# He Signed With The Lakers! Lets Rejoice!!!! This Crap Is Over!!!!!



## Adam

I doubt he and the Lakers don't get this whole thing resolved, but how do you feel about him? I liked Lamar when we signed him, but he was really frustrating to watch. His offense was so awkward and unsuccessful most of the time, but I really liked his attitude and leadership.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I think it's a great fit. There are some negatives to his game but there are too many positives. For one he's a great rebounder and he would make up for JO and Beasley being subpar on the boards. Furthermore, he could take over the ball handling duties when Wade or Chalmers go to the bench. He's not a great scorer but he can score when you need him to and I think he's become a better outside shooter as of late (don't have the stats to back me up on this so I might be wrong). If Beasley takes that next step he wouldn't even need to score much. Defensively he'll have some problems with some of the really good small forwards in the Eastern Conference but we don't have a good defensive small forward anyways.

This is still a pipe dream but I've always been an Odom fan and would welcome him with open arms. He's just got an awesome set of skills for a guy his size.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Man that season when they had Wade/Odom I was rooting hard for Miami. I even was rocking the Odom desktop wallpaper for the playoffs that year. Like the threadstarter said, it's unlikely LO and the Lakers don't work something out. If they didn't though Miami would be the place I'd like to see him ball.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

By all means I would take him back. He is versitile, he can handle the rock, crash the boards, and score. This gives us UD off the bench, as well as Beas or Moon off the bench as well. I would be all for it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Definately. LO would be perfect next to Wade, he's proven he can fit in here - plus his skillset adds many things which we have been lacking.

Chalmers/Quinn/Beverly
Wade/Cook/Wright
Odom/Moon/Jones
Beasley/Haslem
O'Neal/Magloire/Anthony


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Yeah and especially if it would only be for the full mle. But im not getting my hopes up. Still think its about a 95% chance he re-signs with the Lakers.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



MB30 said:


> Chalmers/Quinn/Beverly
> Wade/Cook/Wright
> Odom/Moon/Jones
> Beasley/Haslem
> O'Neal/Magloire/Anthony


That's a pretty damn solid squad. If JO goes down, we're in trouble, but besides PG, we are pretty deep.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I like Odom...but giving a 5 year deal to a streaky 30 year old scares me.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Wojo says that we're on the hunt for Odom AND Boozer. 

Link

What would our lineup look like???? As a Heat fan since the dark ages, I have no clue how that team would look.



HEATLUNATIC said:


> I like Odom...but giving a 5 year deal to a streaky 30 year old scares me.


I think that at that price (midlevel) you basically have to do it. It's like when the powerball gets to a certain amount it becomes financially mandatory to buy a ticket. Like expected value and all that stuff.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Mario
Wade
Odom
Booz
JO

With UD, Beas and Moon being the main weapons off the bench? Hmmm....that could be very, VERY interesting.

EDIT: Just read the article...UD and Dorell for Booz? DO IT IN A HEART BEAT!!!!!


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

His game isn't reliant on athleticism, so I don't worry about his age as much


----------



## Intruder

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Among the many reasons i have for wanting him back forcing Beasley into the PF spot it the top one


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Wade3 said:


> Yeah and especially if it would only be for the full mle. But im not getting my hopes up. Still think its about a 95% chance he re-signs with the Lakers.


I'm with you, i still think the Lakers are politickin' with the negotiations and taking the offer on the table. They have alot to risk by losing him, productive 6th man as you're gonna get, his relationship with Artest, the length he adds, and the mere fact the not many talk about- how it can affect locking down Kobe with an extension. I don't think they're willing to have all that in jeopardy. IMO they're just tryna pull out all the stops for him to come down on his 10 mil and 5 yr asking price before the give in. 

As for the OP, YES, and i totally understand you, '93 heat, as much as i want to root for him, he's one of a few players ('Shard, Rudy Gay at Uconn) who just randomly disappear and become total non-factors for the talent they have and it drives me bananas. With that said, i was glad to see him excel in Miami when he was here, and at the price (although 5 years) is almost to good to pass up, yeah he's a little on the older side for 5 years but considering we have a major hole at SF that could be filled at a nice price that wouldn't completely demolish the 2010 plan, you'd have to pull the trigger if you can.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

So it's unanimous? 






Come on Lunatic, join the party.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



B-Easy said:


> EDIT: Just read the article...UD and Dorell for Booz? DO IT IN A HEART BEAT!!!!!


According to ESPN trade machine that deal won't work. been trying to tell y'all. It HAS to be either Blount/JJ or Udonis/JJ...which i would still strongly consider doing. although it would be sad to see UD go.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Lol.

Good ****, 93.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



myst said:


> Throw in Quinn and it works.


Nope. Dealbreaker.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



The '93 Heat said:


> I think that at that price (midlevel) you basically have to do it. It's like when the powerball gets to a certain amount it becomes financially mandatory to buy a ticket. Like expected value and all that stuff.


Yup, we will eventually need a 3, and you're not gonna find one for under 6 mil that is that talented, unless you draft one (which we all know how risky that can be) or you get lucky in FA and score an artest-type, in which case the player is on his later years anyways and trying to contend for a title, so same difference.


----------



## myst

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Rather Unique said:


> According to ESPN trade machine that deal won't work. been trying to tell y'all. It HAS to be either Blount/JJ or Udonis/JJ...which i would still strongly consider doing. although it would be sad to see UD go.


Throw in Quinn and it works.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



myst said:


> Throw in Quinn and it works.


Well yea, same can be said for Diawara, Cook or any of our other 2 mil and less players. I just meant the trade as he stated can't go down..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

If Yahoo is reporting it, I trust that its happening.

Wow - what a coupe that would be to get Odom and Booz.

Chalmers (34)/ Wade (10)/ Quinn (4)/ Beverly (DNP)
Wade (28)/ Cook (20)
Odom (28)/Beasley (18)/Jones (2)
Boozer (30)/ Beasley (13)/ Odom (5)
O'Neal (30)/ Boozer (3)/ Anthony (10)/ Magloire (5)

So minutes spread would be:

Wade - 38
Chalmers - 34
Boozer - 33
Odom - 33
Beasley - 31
O'Neal - 30
Cook - 20
Anthony - 10
Jones - 6
Quinn - 4


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

No way JO can go for 30 minutes per at his age and condition.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Which probably creates more minutes for Beas, with Booz sliding to the C position.

Hey, I dont like that either - but having Booz, Beas and Odom on the court at the same time produces many mismatches for opponents.

Ill wait to see what actually happens tho - its all heresay until something occurs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I actually liked Odom better than Wade for most of that season until the Playoffs. Obviously he disappears offensively occasionally, but if he didn't he'd be a top player in this league and commanding way more money.

So that's a 'yes' from me.



sknydave said:


> His game isn't reliant on athleticism, so I don't worry about his age as much


Exactly. His advantages are his size and skills. And its not like he has a lot of weight on his frame doing long-run damage.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

IF we have Wade, Bease and Booze, Get Odom. No Booze, No Odom. We can't have Odom as a 2nd offensive threat.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I'd want Odom or Boozer... Otherwise we get too slow and too old for me.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I think the Boozer rumors are legit, but not the Odom ones

I think Lamar is using his past with the Heat and the Heat 's need to look like they are doing something to get a bigger contract out of LA. Using us ala Mo Williams to get a bigger deal.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

alright....If Odom wants to come for the MLE (I dont think so as I just explained, but here it goes), this is my plan

get him of course
trade Haslem and a piece for Boozer. Lets say Wright. 
Trade Beasley for a pg/center. I am thinking a deal along the lines of Conley and Marc Gasol for Beasley and James Jones (give them some cash to buy JJ out next year- Memphis loves cash)

go in next year with

Conley, Chalmers, Beverley
Wade, Cook
Odom
Boozer
Gasol/JO

some depth is needed, but to me thats a nice mix of vets and young players. Maybe JO for a couple guys would be needed to fill out the roster

kind of a dream offseason I guess. Not likely at all, but interesting.


----------



## WADE_3

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Just for fun how about:

Miller(Maybe Trade Oneal's expiring for a point?..Sign and trade for andre miller?)
Wade
Odom
Bosh(Trade Beasley)
Boozer

Not sure if that would work at all..but just having fun with it


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Not sure Conley is a considerable upgrade over Chalmers, and Miller's jump shot is still to broke for this squad.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

No and No to the above.

Chris Bosh and Boozer might look good in 2K9 but Riley would not even pull his hair out, he would just light them on fire watching them protect the paint.

Bease for Gasol and Conley? No. At least get Gay and Gasol back or something... even then... I'd rather have Bease.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



WADE_3 said:


> Just for fun how about:
> 
> Miller(Maybe Trade Oneal's expiring for a point?..Sign and trade for andre miller?)
> Wade
> Odom
> Bosh(Trade Beasley)
> Boozer
> 
> Not sure if that would work at all..but just having fun with it


Miller's a good player, but his lack of shooting really makes him less compatible with Wade.

And Bosh/Boozer frontcourt? Would they even cross the halfcourt line to play defense?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



> It seems likely that Lamar Odom could sign a five-season deal with the Miami Heat at the mid-level exception ($5.8 million for next season and $34 million or so for the length of the contract) by the end of the week.


Via a realgm post from an article they found.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

^ GTFOH :laugh: won't believe it til i see it. 

The big question is if we do land him, what does that mean for 2010? i would have to guess a top-tier FA would be out of the equation.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Dee-Zy said:


> No and No to the above.
> 
> Chris Bosh and Boozer might look good in 2K9 but Riley would not even pull his hair out, he would just light them on fire watching them protect the paint.
> 
> Bease for Gasol and Conley? No. At least get Gay and Gasol back or something... even then... I'd rather have Bease.


Am I wrong to think Bosh played some damn good D in the post during the Olympics? I'm not going to act like I've seen many Raptors games, but I never thought he was a bad defender.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



DQ for 3 said:


> Am I wrong to think Bosh played some damn good D in the post during the Olympics? I'm not going to act like I've seen many Raptors games, but I never thought he was a bad defender.


not at all DQ. He played extremely well on D in the olympics, and from what i seen, he wasn't too shabby in the years prior to last. I personally think if he doesn't have the burden of the entire team on his shoulders offensively, he can concentrate a bit more on Defense and can probably be pretty effective. But that's just IMO.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Woody Paige was saying if these deals go down, this puts us at 50+ wins and a contender in the East.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

tehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



sknydave said:


> tehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO

Couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Rumor mill is hard at work, i've heard both that Lamar is leaning toward Miami as B-Easy wrote, and the Lakers board saying that Lamar will accept the 4yr/36 mil offer. The race is on fellas..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

If Riles can pull these 2 moves off, GM of the year.

In:

Lamar Odom, Carlos Boozer

Out:

Udonis Haslem, Dorell Wright(?)

Chalmers
Wade/Cook
Odom/Beasley/Jones
Boozer/Beasley
O'Neal/Magloire/Anthony

Id say that'd be the main 9 man rotation...im so excited, hope i dont get let down!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Like Rather Unique said, people out in LaLa land are saying LO is going back to Hollywood, but sources an hour ago were saying that LO is headed to South Beach...things just got very interesting.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

After doing a little re-search, outside of some he-say-she-say from some LAL posters, there has been no reports at all about Odom going back to the Lakers.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Who reported the Heat one B-Easy?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I believe insideHoops had it, from a blogger from the LA daily news. In context it just seems like speculation, like 'hey guys, Odom could leave to Miami' type ****. 



> The Los Angeles Daily News (Elliot Teaford) reports (via blog): It seems likely that Lamar Odom could sign a five-season deal with the Miami Heat at the mid-level exception ($5.8 million for next season and $34 million or so for the length of the contract) by the end of the week


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I read it on Rotoworld.com via Yahoo.



> The Heat are reportedly offering free agent Lamar Odom a five-year, $34 million contract, which adds a year to the Lakers' longest offer but falls far short financially


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&hl=116885&id=608

EDIT: My bad, I posted the wrong thing. I'll dig up the other news later on.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I'm bout to set the speculation on fire....



> I got GOOD NEWS coming.....stay tuned....


posted an hour ago from Dwade's twitter.

proceed to speculate and get your hopes up..





Of course that 'news' could be anything...:laugh:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

This move reeks of 'we got to appease Dwyane, no matter how much we don't need another forward'.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

^ While i semi-agree with you, it's not like we couldn't use a SF, and someone to defend bigger wings as well as help us tremendously on the boards with JO pulling down anywhere from 3-7 a game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Riley talked with season-ticket holders about Odom, Boozer, and Iverson 


> While Riley has not addressed the media since the June 25 NBA Draft, a Heat blueprint has emerged through contact with those who attended Riley's private sessions for season-ticket holders and prospective season-ticket holders the past two days, as well as conversations with those involved in the Heat's machinations.
> 
> Riley even joked during Thursday's session that he anticipated some of those present would immediately text and Tweet his comments. Riley did not address the assembled media after Thursday's final session of the team's summer camp.
> 
> What was made clear in Riley's private session was that the Heat's interest in re-acquiring forward Lamar Odom from the Los Angeles Lakers is legitimate, with numbers being discussed that would approach the current Lakers' free-agent offer that Odom has rejected, when accounting from Florida's lack of state income tax and other options regarding payments.
> 
> Beyond that, the Heat has not entered talks about possibly acquiring forward Carlos Boozer from the Utah Jazz, but is monitoring that situation, with no expectation of a quick resolution by the Jazz.
> 
> In his Thursday speech to season-ticket holders, Riley said the team could acquire Odom, Boozer or both and still put itself in position to be a major player in 2010 free agency. The Heat made it clear to those present that Riley's comments to season-ticket holders were in an "off the record" setting.
> 
> At the heart of Riley's approach is that regardless of whether the 2010 free-agent class thins out in coming months, there still will be substantial talent available.
> 
> Riley also has been stressing that his team's 2009 free-agent move actually came months ago, when he acquired Jermaine O'Neal from the Toronto Raptors at the February trading deadline.
> 
> As for the perceived need to upgrade at point guard, sources indicate that Philadelphia 76ers free-agent point guard Andre Miller, because of age and the desire for a long-term contract, apparently is not on the Heat's radar and the team's overtures to Allen Iverson on the first-day of free agency never included a substantive offer, including the $2 million, one-year figure that has been widely quoted.
> 
> Riley exited Thursday's session through a side door at the Heat's AmericanAirlines Arena practice court.
> 
> However, during Thursday's session, Riley stressed that the future remains the priority, indicating hopes for landing a significant free agent a year from now. Riley told Thursday's private gathering that should Odom or Boozer be added this summer, the team still could add a top-tier free agent by "shifting some stuff around."
> 
> Riley told Thursday's gathering that some of the league's most significant moves have occurred between mid-July and the mid-February trading deadline.
> 
> For now, Heat management is only willing to exceed next season's dollar-for-dollar luxury tax for a player it envisions with a long-term future with the team, which would appear to rule out anything but a minimal deal for the likes of an Iverson.
> 
> As for perceived differences with Wade over the all-star guard so far bypassing the opportunity to extend his contract, Riley holds out hope, but no great expectation, of gaining Wade's signature before next summer. A summit, however, still is planned later this summer, with Riley already having shared the blueprint with Wade that he has been explaining privately in recent days.


Link


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

What the **** ! I'm a season ticket holder and i have not heard of this meet and yap with Pat about FA, trades and other bull**** dealing w the team and the future. I really have to get more involved. SMH. 

Surprising about Boozer comments, seeming as all reports have us being very interested and involved. Then again, Pat knows all this will leak, so i don't believe a gotdamn word he says right now. :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Rather Unique said:


> What the **** ! I'm a season ticket holder and i have not heard of this meet and yap with Pat about FA, trades and other bull**** dealing w the team and the future. I really have to get more involved. SMH.
> 
> Surprising about Boozer comments, seeming as all reports have us being very interested and involved. Then again, Pat knows all this will leak, so i don't believe a gotdamn word he says right now. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> This move reeks of 'we got to appease Dwyane, no matter how much we don't need another forward'.


This team needed talent. With adding Odom, its more about the skill-set being added, than what position it comes from. As long as we're not pouring money into another SG, its OK.

Ive had my day of excitement. Now I'm just going to convince myself none of this is happening. The potential explosion is too big.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Rather Unique said:


> Surprising about Boozer comments, seeming as all reports have us being very interested and involved. Then again, Pat knows all this will leak, so i don't believe a gotdamn word he says right now. :laugh:


Struck me as a lie immediately, too. Didn't initially think of why, but it just crossed my mind that if this deal doesn't go through, and Pat had admitted to be pursuing it, UD would be quite forlorn. There would probably be other factors: Riley's pride not wanting him to admit he's trying something until it goes through, smokescreening, etc.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I really want Odom here... He would be very good for us either off the bench or as a starter. He'll be better defensively and on the boards than any player we have right, he can handle the ball a bit when Chalmers is out of the game, he can be a matchup problem from hell for every Eastern Conference team, and even though he isn't a great shooter, now that we have Mario at guard, Wade is shooting better than ever, Beasley can stretch the court, and our bench is full of shooters, he won't be a liability with his range.

Also, he'll immediately be our best SF. There will no longer be drama about our best SF and even if he doesn't start, we know who to play in the 4th quarter.

He would also end all speculation playing Beasley at SF.

Lamar Odom is a CHAMPIONSHIP building move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Wade was asked about Lamar possibly joining the Heat


> Dwyane Wade spent much of his rookie season picking Lamar Odom's brain on all aspects of the NBA game, everything from playing tips to travel advice.
> 
> He hopes those chats start again soon.
> 
> The Miami Heat, who traded Odom to the Los Angeles Lakers five years ago in the trade that brought Shaquille O'Neal to South Florida, have made the free agent forward an offer to return and help Wade once again. The team has not revealed terms of the offer, although it's believed to be a five-year package that could be worth around $35 million.
> 
> "I want Lamar to do what's best for him and his family because we love him as family, but on the other hand, we want him back home, to come home," Wade said Friday in a telephone interview. "His house is still there. It'd be exciting to see what happens."





> Wade, who has asked the Heat to make some roster upgrades with hopes of getting back to the championship level, said he doesn't need to call Odom to lobby for his return.
> 
> "Lamar already knows how I feel," Wade said. "I really don't know how to feel. He's really taken time to deal with it, sit back. It's a very important decision in his life. It could be about where he ends his career."
> 
> The Heat have also been linked to a potential trade involving Utah forward Carlos Boozer, another close friend of Wade and his teammate from the 2008 Beijing Olympics. The South Florida Sun-Sentinel reported Friday that Miami "has not entered talks ... but is monitoring" the Boozer situation.
> 
> Over his 10-year career, the versatile 6-foot-10 Odom has averaged 15.1 points and 8.8 rebounds.
> 
> "Lamar and I always had a great relationship," Wade said. "He's always been the guy, one of the guys, that I thought really helped me as a young player."


Link


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

It's gonna happen by the end of the weekend, I can feel it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Oh man


----------



## nivy

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



DQ for 3 said:


> It's gonna happen by the end of the weekend, I can feel it.


You might be getting used as leverage along with Portland......Read on...


> Is Odom Ariza or Artest?
> 
> By: Eric Pincus Last Updated: 7/17/09 5:42 PM ET
> 
> As negotiations between the Los Angeles Lakers and free agent Lamar Odom remain stagnant, other teams have been exploring the possibility of making Odom an offer.
> 
> Most notably the Miami HEAT reportedly have a full Mid-Level Exception offer available for five years, $34 million.
> 
> Various reports have the Lakers offer (currently taken off the table by owner Dr. Jerry Buss) at $27-30 million for three. Additionally, Odom was allegedly offered $36 million for four but it isn't clear if that fourth year was fully guaranteed.
> 
> For a player, a four-year deal with the final season on a team option is essentially equivalent to a three-year offer.
> 
> Some sources say Odom's agent Jeff Schwartz is demanding five years. Others say they would have jumped had the Lakers offered four guaranteed in the $36-40 million range.
> 
> It's typical this time of year to get inconsistent stories. Perhaps Schwartz did indeed balk at four from the Lakers . . . perhaps not.
> 
> It's important to note that Florida has no state taxes, which means Odom would be able to keep a higher percentage of his earnings.
> 
> With California state tax at about 10.3%, that might suggest a Miami contract at $34 million would be worth $3.5 million more to Lamar than an equivalent $34 million deal from LA.
> 
> Without considering technicalities like deductions, what's important to know is that players are taxed in the state where they play each game. If Odom signed with the Lakers, he would have eight tax free games a season (six in Texas and two in Florida).
> 
> If he joined the HEAT in the Eastern Conference, he would gain the benefit of 41 tax-free home games along with five on the road (three in Texas and two in Florida).
> 
> Just based on the 41-home game difference, $34 million from the HEAT would net about $1.75 million more than the same from LA.
> 
> If the Lakers were truly offering $36 million over four, that's roughly the same money from Miami over five.
> 
> If LA was only offering three and $30 million (netting $28.5 after CA tax), Odom may be better off locking in the extra $5.5 million from Miami (roughly) given his age.
> 
> Odom may indeed be following in the footsteps of Trevor Ariza (who left for the Houston Rockets) instead of Lamar's long-time friend Ron Artest.
> 
> Artest's agent, David Bauman of DB Hoops Management, spoke to HOOPSWORLD recently about how Ron landed in Los Angeles.
> 
> "It took awhile for the stars to align but he had said if he can't go back to Houston, he wants to win," said Bauman. "I focused on the top eight teams in the NBA, places where he knew he could win. The Laker situation became fortuitous and it just worked out."
> 
> Instead of searching for as lucrative contract as possible, Artest and his agent were willing to accept LA's $34 million five-year Mid-Level Exception offer.
> 
> Bauman wasn't sure his client would be willing to accept a pay cut.
> 
> "I did not think he would embrace the concept that we put in front of him as quickly as he did. Sometimes you have to educate your client as an agent, as an attorney and an advisor," said Bauman. "I thought it would take seven to 10 days. When we realized that the Laker spot was open and may not be open for much longer, we quickly came to a conclusion."
> 
> While Odom (and Ariza) may feel slighted by lower than expected offers from the Lakers, the team is faced with a payroll well over $100 million and a shrinking economy.
> 
> The Lakers aren't willing to shell out more than market value to their own players based on respect alone. Ariza's agent David Lee may not have recognized that in time and Trevor ended up signing with the Rockets for less than what LA was willing to pay. Odom could end up in Miami under similar circumstances.
> 
> Meanwhile Artest's agent took into account other factors when advising his client.
> 
> "My job as his agent is not just to get him the most money but the right fit. In this case the right fit wasn't for the most money," said Bauman. "I could have spent several weeks exploring sign and trade options with Houston. Once the Hedo [Turkoglu] situation went south with [the Portland Trail Blazers], I could try to reinvigorate those talks. At the end of the day, this was the right fit and off the court he'll make it back."
> 
> Now that the Utah Jazz have matched the Portland offer to Paul Millsap, once again the Blazers have money to offer Odom. Portland can present a very competitive offer starting a four-year deal starting at $7.7 million that totals roughly $35 million.
> 
> The Blazers also have the means to go higher both in starting salary (if they waive the rights to unsigned draft picks Joel Freeland and/or Petteri Koponen) and in years.
> 
> Of course at this point there's no indication the Blazers are willing to make a pitch to Odom.
> 
> One NBA Executive told HOOPSWORLD that Odom doesn't fit into their culture. He's just not in the same age bracket as their emerging stars Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge and possibly Greg Oden.
> 
> Multiple sources say Odom's people were stalling to see Portland would have money to spend before deciding to renew talks with the Lakers.
> 
> The Miami offer remains in the background to give Lamar some leverage over LA but is still a viable option.
> 
> Ultimately if the Blazers don't come calling . . . there remains a good possibility Lamar Odom returns to the Lakers.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Would be a huge signing for this team, as long as it's not a five year deal. Dude is too old to get that much money for that much time.

With Chalmers/Wade/Odom/Beasley/JO that's a top of the line starting 5, plus with Haslem, Cook, (is Moon coming back?) etc it's a relatively deep bench. Would be one of the better rotations in the league IMO. Odom gives you good enough outside shooting, length, good rebounding, and versatility.

I'm curious, if the Boozer deal happens, does that kill the chances of landing Odom, or increase? I'd think it would kill.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

How is he too old for a 5 year deal? He's not even 30. Hedo got a 5 year deal for a lot more and no one complained. 

And if the Boozer deal happened I don't think it would increase or decrease the chances of this happening.


----------



## HB

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



> RicBucherBtw, source says Heat haven't made an offer to LO. They still might, but consider this: Heat are hurting financially like everybody else.


The Heat organization havent even tried.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

So Ric Bucher (who is pretty legit) says we haven't offered anything...but all these offical reports have been saying we've made a few offers...hmm...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

What the ****?


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



sMaK said:


> How is he too old for a 5 year deal? He's not even 30. Hedo got a 5 year deal for a lot more and no one complained.
> 
> And if the Boozer deal happened I don't think it would increase or decrease the chances of this happening.


I wouldn't have given Hedo a 5 year deal either. But for arguments sake, the difference between the two is over 5,000 minutes. Sure they are pretty similar in age, but Hedo has 18,945 career minutes while Odom has 24,264. That's about a year and a half, two years more worth of minutes Odom has.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I love Odom's game, and itd be great to have him back.

Please get this done Riles!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



HB said:


> The Heat organization havent even tried.


If thats true we can expect another outburst from Wade in the next few days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

The Heat have definitely talked with Odom. These are from Ira's last couple of articles and blog. Whether a contract was offered only they know but they've definitely talked


> What was made clear in Riley's private session was that the Heat's interest in re-acquiring forward Lamar Odom from the Lakers is legitimate, with numbers being discussed that would approach the current Lakers' free-agent offer that Odom has rejected, when accounting for Florida's lack of state income tax and other options regarding payments.





> During his talk to season-ticket holders Thursday at AmericanAirlines Arena, Miami Heat President Pat Riley joked how he already had guard Dwyane Wade texting Los Angeles Lakers free-agent forward Lamar Odom about the benefits of a South Florida reunion.
> 
> Apparently, it was more than idle chatter from Riley.
> 
> Wade, indeed, has been in contact with Odom about possibly reprising the run the two had as Heat teammates in 2003-04.





> The Heat will fullcourt press with all of its (limited-as-they-are) resources to lure Lamar Odom.


Whether you agree with Ira's analysis or not, he probably has more sources with the Heat than anyone.

But I still dont think we get him :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



> I have learned that Lamar Odom had a phone conversation with Lakers owner Jerry Buss on Thursday. I am told the purpose of the call was to rebuild any bridges that Odom's agent, Jeff Schwartz may have burned by not responding to the Lakers offer of 3-years $30 million, and 4-years for $36 million.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Crap. There was a rumor several days ago that Lamar wanted to take the offer but his agent didn't want to take it for some reason. I didn't believe it, but now it sounds plausible.

Looks like LO wants LA. Well that was nice to dream about.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

well, we're ****ed.


----------



## HB

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

royally


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I come baring good news my fellow Heatians!

Ric Bucher is reporting that according to some sources, LA has *moved on* from Odom!!!!


----------



## HB

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

lol I guess I am not the only one who follows Bucher on twitter.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

:yes:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

We think we're ****ed, you guys think you're ****ed. We're all screwed. lol. Watch him go to Portland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Seriously :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

So confusing.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

what the **** is going on?! gotta love this time of year, conflicting reports out the ***. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Im just going to stare at your avatar and have faith.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

And back down we go:



> Sources with knowledge of Odom's thinking told ESPN.com that he has not abandoned hope of resuscitating serious negotiations with L.A. after Lakers owner Jerry Buss angrily pulled a three-year, $27 million offer off the table earlier this week.


LINK

Also, apparently ESPN News has reported that Odom has asked to re-open negotiations. Buss may be a stubborn guy, but with all of this gray area regarding Odom possibly not knowing about a deadline to accept, I see them forgetting this week and making up. Maybe Odom accepts the three-year deal with the team option fourth year.

Bummer.

Though it does indicate that we've extended a contract (contrary to D*c Pucher's earlier tweet):



> According to sources close to the process, Odom has been apprised that he can sign a five-year Heat deal consuming all of the team's mid-level exception, which would be worth $34 million and include the option to return to free agency after three years and negotiate a larger contract with Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Marc Stein just ***** slapped Ric Bucher


----------



## Goomba

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Well Odom is a great player so who wouldn't want him on they're team? Besides isn't he good friends with Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Goomba said:


> Well Odom is a great player so who wouldn't want him on they're team? Besides isn't he good friends with Wade?


Yeah, they are.

Welcome to the forum :cheers:

Awesome sig.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Goomba said:


> Well Odom is a great player so who wouldn't want him on they're team? Besides isn't he good friends with Wade?


Damn straight...Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



> Lakers owner Jerry Buss withdrew his offer Tuesday because he was unhappy that Odom and his people waited so long to respond to the team's offer and because Odom spoke to Miami Heat President Pat Riley to discuss a deal. Buss is still upset.
> 
> Odom had conversations with the Heat about signing for the mid-level exception of $5.8 million.
> 
> The Heat would have given Odom a five-year deal for $34 million, and probably the opportunity to opt out after three seasons and become a free agent in 2012.
> 
> Calls to Odom from teammates Derek Fisher on Thursday and Kobe Bryant on Wednesday failed to settle the issues.
> 
> Odom and his representatives are expected to make a decision this week on his future.
> 
> If he is able to get Buss to re-open negotiations, Odom, who turns 30 on Nov. 6, may have to take less than the $9 million a season that was originally offered.
> 
> After the Utah Jazz matched the offer Portland gave Paul Millsap, the Trail Blazers have about $8 million to offer another player.
> 
> But it appears they don't have any interest in Odom, and he doesn't appear to have interest in Portland.


Link


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Its all good news there for us - come on Lamar, come home.

You may need to speak with Jermaine about the #7 though


----------



## Goomba

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Wade3 said:


> Yeah, they are.
> 
> Welcome to the forum :cheers:
> 
> Awesome sig.





DQ for 3 said:


> Damn straight...Welcome to the boards.


Thank you.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

I'm starting to have reservations about this. I'm fine with Lamar but I hope it doesn't precipitate a deal shipping Beasley out of town.

Also, I only want Lamar Odom or Boozer. Both separately are insanely great deals (give up nothing to get talented guys), but I don't like them together. I don't want Beasley on the bench another year.

I favor the Lamar deal because I think that he and Beasley would be interchangeable at the 3 and 4 and it would bump Haslem to the bench.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

If we move Beasley for Odom or Boozer, I give up as a Heat fan.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Beasley is now and the future. Hes not going anywhere anytime soon.



I freakin hope...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

*Wade isn't giving up on Odom*


> Dwyane Wade is seeking some help on the floor and entertainment on the plane.
> 
> "Lamar can tell stories, you know," Wade said Tuesday afternoon, at his second annual RRA Dwyane Wade Basketball Camp at Nova University. "He had me mesmerized on a lot of flights."
> 
> That was Wade's rookie year.
> 
> Five years later, Wade is still hopeful that Odom will accept his sales pitch and re-join the Heat. The Heat has reportedly made Odom an offer that would give him the mid-level exception for five years. After taking Florida's tax laws into account, it would be close to the roughly $9 million per year that Odom reportedly was offered by the Lakers.
> 
> "I know he's got a tough decision to make with L.A., but our door is open," Wade said.
> 
> Wade said Odom gave him no time frame: "Lamar is on his own time, his own schedule. And I don't think (anyone) knows when he's going to make a decision. That's L.O. We know that in Miami. At the end of the day, we want him to make a decision that is best for his family."
> 
> Wade read the comments of Carlos Boozer, his good friend, the Utah Jazz forward who said at his own camp Monday that he wanted to play for the Heat.
> 
> "Well, I don't know if that's because of the team or the city," Wade said. "But we love that this is an attractive place for free agents or people who just want to be involved in what we're doing. We do a lot of positive things here. This is a great organization to be a part of, not only a great city. So that's the easy part. The other part is to get people down, and to make sure it's the right people as well. And that's Coach Riley's job."
> 
> While Wade praised Boozer, saying "he's what you want," he reiterated that "Lamar right now is our big focus. We want to make sure we get Lamar and then go from there."
> 
> Wade's sales pitch to Odom?
> 
> "Come home! Come back!"
> 
> Wade characterized his relationship with Odom as "great," even if they haven't seen each other that much.
> 
> "I am so happy that he won a championship and went to L.A. and had success," Wade said. "And I think coming to Miami that year really had a lot to do with his growth, his maturing, and I was a part of that. And when he left, you always felt at that time that, you know, he might come back. I felt that at the time. And now we got the opportunity. I'm just happy he's even contemplating it. And hopefully, we can make all that come true."


Hope he decides already to re-sign with the Lakers, like everything points to, so that we can move on already.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Ive already put LO in purple and yellow to reduce the impact of the blow.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Its not like you W2M to be so cynical!

LO signed here once, he could do it again.

Im holding out hope, however little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

lol yeah, I just cant see him leaving more money and the team that just won the championship.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Am I the only one who caught this?



> In his Thursday speech to season-ticket holders, Riley said the team could acquire Odom, Boozer or both and still put itself in position to be a major player in 2010 free agency. The Heat made it clear to those present that Riley's comments to season-ticket holders were in an "off the record" setting.




I read Wade/Bron/LO in summer 2010 

But seriously... that would be ****ing dope... IF we can land both LO and Booze if STAT for example wants to leave, we can do a sign and trade Booze for STAT. Booze gets his money, STAT comes to a contender!

Or something in the lines of that...


----------



## Diophantos

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Fun article about the possible Odom return and the 03-04 team. Nothing substantive, but interesting read.

http://www.hardwoodparoxysm.com/200...odom-returning-to-miami-would-be-too-awesome/


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Rumors were swirling on another message board that Odom was seen in LA and Buss was also in town.

Now we have proof of their meeting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmpM_ddhGs


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

That video is the gift that just keeps on giving...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

hahahahaha, nice. I saw it done for a club promoter advertising in MTL. I can't believe it was took again for this. hahahaa


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Not sure if you guys seen this or not... but it seems he may be resigning with LA for 4 years/40 million. Either way it seems VERY likely he's staying with the Lakers.

http://thelakersnation.com/blog/2009/07/22/lamar-odom-to-resign-with-lakers-4-years40-million/


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Eternal said:


> Not sure if you guys seen this or not... but it seems he may be resigning with LA for 4 years/40 million. Either way it seems VERY likely he's staying with the Lakers.
> 
> http://thelakersnation.com/blog/2009/07/22/lamar-odom-to-resign-with-lakers-4-years40-million/


I also have a source, that knows a source, that works with a source, that says Lamar is signing in Miami.

Everyday, a new Lakers fan site reports the deal is done, trying to look like they know somebody.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Apart from having a slightly more lucrative deal in Los Angeles, he just came off a championship team that will also contend for the next few years, playing alongside one of the greatest players in the NBA with Bryant. Also, Lamar has established himself and his family in L.A. for years now since he was with the Clippers. Really, his entire career has been in Tinseltown except for that one year stint in Miami. 

Staying with the Lakers is the logical thing to do.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

Odom is clearly using us to get a better deal from Buss.

Revenge for the Shaq trade!

You win Lamar...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



DQ for 3 said:


> I also have a source, that knows a source, that works with a source, that says Lamar is signing in Miami.
> 
> Everyday, a new Lakers fan site reports the deal is done, trying to look like they know somebody.


I won't believe it 'til I see it, but you're the only reason i still think we have a shot. :laugh:

from what i hear, you're not usually wrong. 

So Lamar, as Mike Tyson would say, "Sign the contract big boy, just sign the contract." :makeadeal


----------



## -33-

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



Rather Unique said:


> I won't believe it 'til I see it, but you're the only reason i still think we have a shot. :laugh:
> 
> from what i hear, you're not usually wrong.
> 
> So Lamar, as Mike Tyson would say, "Sign the contract big boy, just sign the contract." :makeadeal


I don't have any sources this time, but neither do these random Lakers fans sites who keep claiming to know something.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*

EDIT: Now reports are saying LO didn't agree to a deal with the Lakers....the saga continues...


----------



## UD40

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

I felt the need to change the title of thread...it fits this situation very well.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Do you want Lamar back?*



DQ for 3 said:


> I don't have any sources this time, but neither do these random Lakers fans sites who keep claiming to know something.


The sad thing is that if you go to the source of all these people and articles they quote there's nothing there. Marc Stein made a report on ESPN radio that he polled a bunch of "Western Conference execs" and they, 'nearly all felt Odom would end up in L.A,' and then we got all these reports about how Odom's signing was "imminent" from Lakers fans.

It's like a giant game of telephone where people altered the info (execs _expect_ him to go to LA). Not to mention last week, they were all high fiving and celebrating because some random guy on a forum said his source told him Lamar was re-signing.

I suppose if they keep predicting Odom re-signing every day that eventually one of them will be correct and be crowned king of the idiots.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

And the saga is complete: 4 years 40 million.

Link


----------



## Eternal

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Yeah, the TLN site actually has some very right on sources, at least a couple of ppl do, which is usually where I get my information from. The blog part of it though is just from what the Media says.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



The '93 Heat said:


> And the saga is complete: 4 years 40 million.
> 
> Link


:smilewink That's the exact same link posted, but the news was coming from TLN, but it was still getting it from that link.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



The '93 Heat said:


> And the saga is complete: 4 years 40 million.
> 
> Link


Negative... Look at the source. It's the same one that has been reported all day.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



Cris said:


> Negative... Look at the source. It's the same one that has been reported all day.


This BS isn't "done" until I see it on ESPN or some credible source. RealGM is citing that Lakers fan site, so it's not exactly the source I'd use to put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Yup, I posted that a few posts back, but edited it when I found out it wasn't true.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



DQ for 3 said:


> This BS isn't "done" until I see it on ESPN or some credible source. RealGM is citing that Lakers fan site, so it's not exactly the source I'd use to put the nail in the coffin.


Well they are all citing this "BlackSportsOnline" site. it just so happened to look more officially when the lakers nation picked it up. But yes, I wont believe it until I hear someone with a little more credibility reports it.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



Cris said:


> Well they are all citing this "BlackSportsOnline" site. it just so happened to look more officially when the lakers nation picked it up. But yes, I wont believe it until I hear someone with a little more credibility reports it.


I saw on another site that the report was confirmed false by another Lakers insider, which supposedly has a history of good information


----------



## Cris

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

John Ireland who works for KCAL and covers the lakers said that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Why do I feel like the second he were to sign back in LA, we'd get a huge rush of Laker fans pointing and laughing at us?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Either Lamar wants to be a Heat or not. You guys don't deserve to be jerked around like this.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



Smithian said:


> Why do I feel like the second he were to sign back in LA, we'd get a huge rush of Laker fans pointing and laughing at us?


because I think we're just as fed up with all this crap as you.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



Smithian said:


> Why do I feel like the second he were to sign back in LA, we'd get a huge rush of Laker fans pointing and laughing at us?


Your actually buying that Lamar Odom wants to be here?

We're leverage and nothing more...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



ATLien said:


> Either Lamar wants to be a Heat or not. You guys don't deserve to be jerked around like this.


Way I look at it is he is making a mistake by staying in LA.

-He can stay on a very good team in LA, be an underappreciated role player, and get slammed for every loss like it is his fault.
-He can come to Miami, be a cornerstone piece on an up and coming team, be highly appreciated for the best SF play we've seen since Caron Butler and him himself. The teams struggles won't be pointed at him like they are right now in LA.

Yes, the allure of a second ring is big, but nothing like the first. Also, come 2010 when we sign a big time player to put next to them as well as some other pieces combined with our young guys growth, you never know what can happen.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



Smithian said:


> Way I look at it is he is making a mistake by staying in LA.
> 
> -He can stay on a very good team in LA, be an underappreciated role player, and get slammed for every loss like it is his fault.
> -He can come to Miami, be a cornerstone piece on an up and coming team, be highly appreciated for the best SF play we've seen since Caron Butler and him himself. The teams struggles won't be pointed at him like they are right now in LA.
> 
> Yes, the allure of a second ring is big, but nothing like the first. Also, come 2010 when we sign a big time player to put next to them as well as some other pieces combined with our young guys growth, you never know what can happen.


If Odom plays for Miami he will share a lot of the blame, more so than in LA. Remember just a few years ago how maligned he was when he was the #2 guy in the team? He will be put in the same situation here. He's much more appreciated as a role player coming off the bench. I also dont see why he would want to leave a championship caliber team and get a shot at another title than to come to Miami and play for a team that's still in rebuilding mode. Lamar is not getting any younger(he's 30) and the time he has left in his career is to win, not be part of an up and coming team. This, along with the points i made earlier here, is why i think L.A. is the logical choice. Our odds are very low to land him, but I would be a happy Heat fan if he does indeed come here although I don't see it happening.

Like you said, you never know what can happen. Perhaps Lamar, already winning his ring, is looking for a different kind of challenge--to take Miami to the top with his buddy Wade. Unfinished business if you will. He still has a good 3-4 years left in him.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



IbizaXL said:


> If Odom plays for Miami he will share a lot of the blame, more so than in LA. Remember just a few years ago how maligned he was when he was the #2 guy in the team? He will be put in the same situation here. He's much more appreciated as a role player coming off the bench. I also dont see why he would want to leave a championship caliber team and get a shot at another title than to come to Miami and play for a team that's still in rebuilding mode. Lamar is not getting any younger(he's 30) and the time he has left in his career is to win, not be part of an up and coming team. This, along with the points i made earlier here, is why i think L.A. is the logical choice. Our odds are very low to land him, but I would be a happy Heat fan if he does indeed come here although I don't see it happening.
> 
> Like you said, you never know what can happen. Perhaps Lamar, already winning his ring, is looking for a different kind of challenge--to take Miami to the top with his buddy Wade. Unfinished business if you will. He still has a good 3-4 years left in him.


I think that Lamar signing will come with a Riley promise that a Boozer deal is already agreed to. That team isn't going to win it all this year, but next season could be a major force to win a championship. Last time we had a big shake-up, the 2nd year was the one with the ring too.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

The longer this drags on, the less likely it is to happen IMO.

Wish LO would come back


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Lamar without Booze does not make sense for MIA


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

How so? Play Lamar at the 3 with Beas at the 4?

Absolutely no difference.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

I think Odom makes a lot more sense than Boozer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Agreed Smithian, but Im getting less confident about Lamar coming here.

He'd be a great 2nd/3rd option here though


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

if miami can work something out with the US government to exempt Odom from paying federal tax, miami has a decent chance at landing LO.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



MB30 said:


> Agreed Smithian, but Im getting less confident about Lamar coming here.
> 
> He'd be a great 2nd/3rd option here though


Agree'd on both points.

I just feel like were one more piece away from being a (very dark) dark horse this year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Hurry up Lamar :laugh:

He's killing me here.

Remember 03-04? Best (statistical) year of your career. Remember the fun you had? Your still a favourite in the Heat's house when you only played 1 year here!

Come baaaaaack


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

I know we have all talked about it at great length, but man, that was a FUN year! I started halfway closely following the Heat in 2002 and my first real year of getting into the Heat was 2003. Very, very fun year. Aside from obviously the championship, that was my favorite time as a Heat fan except for before the all-star break this year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

That was arguably my favourite team, I was gutted when we traded LO, CB4 and BG to LA for Shaq, but at the same time new it was a championship move. It was just so hard to see those guys leave - they were warriors, and that team: Wade, EJ, CB4, LO, BG...thats a very very talented and fun side. You had the 2 veterans and the 3 kids - youthful exuberance mixed with veteran know how.

I loved that side. One of my favourite wins as a Heat fan was Rafer's 3 in OT to beat Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Post all-star break and especially during that insane home winning streak we ended the season on was the funnest basketball stretch ever. Obviously the championship is the best, but that was almost expected.

I still remember after that 0-7 start, watching Fastbreak on ESPN and hearing Greg Anthony talking about us being the worst team in the league. to go from that, to where it ended was just amazing.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Like everyone said, that year was great all around. When we lost to the Pacers I was crushed.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Word. I didn't start watching until a little before the All-Star break. I grew up a hardcore Jordan/Bulls fan (I cried when the Heat beat the Bulls in Miami in '92.) After Jordan retired I stopped caring about basketball. Halfway through Wade's rookie season I spontaneously became a fan, and was diehard by the Playoffs. That Pacers series was indeed a heartbreaker.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Yes that year was absolutly amazing. The reason it was so amazing was bc didn't expect it. The chpionship year was one of the most frustrating years bc we were expected to win or were a contender


----------



## myst

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

"@dwadeofficial- This is for Lamar Odom...come back to where it started for the both of us..the franchise u help build back up wants u to End it all here"


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Im holding out hope, but every day that goes it gets more and more likely he is just waiting for the inevitable offer increase by LAL to take that deal

there is no more negotiations with us. We cant go any higher


----------



## myst

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

Here is more information to tease us.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-odomheat072509&prov=yhoo



> Lamar Odom(notes) is leaning strongly toward accepting the Miami Heat’s contract offer and leaving the Los Angeles Lakers, multiple sources with knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> Odom has not reached a final decision, the sources said, but there is growing belief he will ultimately return to Heat unless the Lakers improve their current offer.
> 
> “It’s close, but it’s not done,” said one source.
> 
> Lakers officials and Odom’s representatives resumed talking after a weeklong standoff that began when Jerry Buss, the team’s owner, withdrew a four-year, $36 million offer that guaranteed $30 million. Sources close to Odom said that while the two sides have since talked, Buss is now offering less than the Lakers’ previous proposal.
> 
> Odom could sign a five-year, $34 million with the Heat that would give him the option to become a free agent in three seasons and seek a more lucrative deal. He also would not have to pay state income tax in Florida.
> 
> Odom, 30, played for the Heat during the 2003-04 season – the only season in his 10-year career that he didn’t spend in Los Angeles – and has maintained a good relationship with Dwyane Wade(notes).
> 
> Odom’s departure would be a huge loss for the Lakers and an unexpected gift for the Western Conference’s other top contenders. He averaged 11.4 points and 8.2 rebounds last season, and played well during the Lakers’ run to the championship despite being bothered by back spasms. The Lakers replaced Trevor Ariza(notes) with Ron Artest(notes) this summer, but Odom’s length and versatility made him a difficult matchup off the bench for opposing teams.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*



I won't believe it until he's in uniform on opening night...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The bi-polar saga of Lamar Odom*

He would be so much fun to watch at SF next to Beasley.

Although it may be better in the East for Odom to be at PF and Beasley at SF, it is better to just let Mike focus on PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

This ****er is playing with our emotions :laugh:

Up one minute, then down the next, then up again and back down next.

So i agree with the title. Hope this thing ends soon.


----------



## myst

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

It's a big decision, so I don't blame him for taking his time, he's allowed to do that. But the media are the people driving us crazy with this constant "Lamar is signing with LA/Miami today!"


----------



## Cris

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

I am so tired of his bullcrap. I am at the point where you can have him so I don't have to see his *** for all but two days a year.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Cris said:


> I am so tired of his bullcrap. I am at the point where you can have him so I don't have to see his *** for all but two days a year.


I wish Jerry, Mitch, and Phil felt the same way.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Watching his latest highlights is getting me pumped up even though I doubt we get him.






A core of Wade, Odom, and JO'Neal surrounded by young guys like Chalmers, Beasley, and Cookie along with veterans like Haslem, Jones, and Magloire isn't half bad, whoever you are. Some unexpected contributions from Dorell Wright or P-Bev, and dang... We could go Cinderella in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Oh man, have you ever seen a free-agent signing go back and forth so much? 

I hope he's really leaning toward us and not just trying to get word out that he is so the Lakers take him seriously. Come on down, Lamar, the water's warm.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

I will be surprised if Lamar takes Miami's offer. 

One thing to consider is how much he respects Pat Riley. He's gone on to say a few times how Pat was instrumental into his development.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

At some point, he has to be burning bridges in LA.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Yahoo is usually pretty accurate, so I really hope that this is the case. A bit more lobbying from DWade cant help either.

Please Lamar, please come back to Miami.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Adrian Wojnarowski (yahoo)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chris Perkins (PBeach Post)

Even at Heat news, which is Perkins' life. Woj is just way more credible. Perkins stinks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Yeah, Woj breaks a bunch of stories.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



MB30 said:


> Yahoo is usually pretty accurate, so I really hope that this is the case. A bit more lobbying from DWade cant help either.


Maybe thats why Wade tweeted about Lamar today? Maybe he got word that something was close :whoknows:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Hopefully. It seems very calculated.

Here I was thinking ink was near paper for the Lakers.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

weather the source is credible or not, i say we wait until its official. I hate getting my hopes up only to come crashing down.


----------



## roux

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Havent you heard.. he is the key to whoever wins the title this year. Its a big decision between sunny LA and sunny Miami, i would have a hard time making up my mind as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



IbizaXL said:


> weather the source is credible or not, i say we wait until its official. I hate getting my hopes up only to come crashing down.


I'm definitely not getting my hopes up at all. I still think the Lakers and him come to an agreement at some point.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



IbizaXL said:


> weather the source is credible or not, i say we wait until its official. I hate getting my hopes up only to come crashing down.


The source isn't really saying anything other than he's leaning toward Miami. They're not implying anything is imminent. So in other words, we're still a long ways away.

The Lakers are still Odom's first choice, so they're still ahead.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Im trying not to get my hopes up in case of massive fail, which is the likely scenario, but cant help it. Lamar has been one of my favs since his Clipper days, and seeing him, CB and BG go sucked. Bringing him back would be like a little taste of what couldve been.

Hopefully Lamar is in a sentimental mood also :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

I'm wondering of he's "leaning towards Miami" on purpose, to use it as leverage


----------



## myst

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Wade is in LA to bring Odom back to Miami

"dwadeofficial- I'm in LA to bring odom bac to miami with me lol lol lol. LA fans dnt get mad at me.."


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Lamar can go **** himself. This is just ridiculous, sign a contract


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



myst said:


> Wade is in LA to bring Odom back to Miami
> 
> "dwadeofficial- I'm in LA to bring odom bac to miami with me lol lol lol. LA fans dnt get mad at me.."


If he is actually in LA, that is pretty major. Big time recruiting trip... His first thing should be, "Lamar, I, like one of your teammates, was a Finals MVP. Difference between me and your teammate is I have never called you a -----, ------ ------, ----- of ----, dumb ---, or anything like that!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Lets hope Wade can break his streak here then. Seems like he's struck out a lot when asked to recruit


----------



## UD40

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

So now a Lakers blog is calling BS on Odom leaning towards Miami.

Seriously, **** this. Let's just go get Boozer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

DWade should get Lamar in a chokehold and get him to sign on the dotted line.

I like he's over there trying to get it done, but if he leaves without a signature we arent gettin LO.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Could he be joking about being there to recruit Odom? Maybe he's there again for something else, with the possibility of meeting up with Odom at some point?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Jace said:


> Could he be joking about being there to recruit Odom? Maybe he's there again for something else, with the possibility of meeting up with Odom at some point?


yeah, true. Although Riles just flew out there too so who knows.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Well, that must be major that they're going out there, because we know Micky Arison wouldn't pay for plane tickets if it didn't give some "immediate contribution". Gotta watch the bottom line!


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Interesting if they both flew out there


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

I stopped following Dwade on Twitter cuz I thought he was pretty boring and tweets too much random stuff.

Thanks for keeping us posted. It is cool to know that DWade was in LA to try and recruit LO though. Twitter hater or not.

I'd much rather hear from DWade Twitter than Yahoo sports.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Apparently Lakers have lower their offer to 3/28 or 4/33.

Interesting - hopefully Lamar takes our 5/35!


----------



## myst

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

From Marc Stein's (ESPN) twitter 

"STEIN_LINE_HQ- Odom resolution this week? That's what we're told in ESPN.com's Lamar Latest here http://bit.ly/11ohgY #fb"

"STEIN_LINE_HQ- With D-Wade in LA to lobby him, LO's choices as of Monday were twofold: 1. Take L.A.'s reduced offer. 2 Four- or five-year deal with MIA #fb"


----------



## UD40

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Thanks Marc Stein for bringing us to last week...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

So he'll decide in a couple of days. Same news we've heard for the past 2 weeks.

We'll see.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Marc Stein's reporting consists of directly quoting twitter messages and Ric Bucher literally ran away on the longest vacation he has probably ever taken or will take. ESPN _insiders_ :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

Well apparently Bucher cut back on a lot of his updates, because people were reading his tweets and used them as if they were 100% fact, and he didn't like that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

I'm sorry, but all this "Come home, Lamar" stuff is retarded. Miami is not his home.

He grew up in Queens, went to school in Rhode Island, played multiple seasons for the Clippers, played one season for the Heat and has played 5 seasons for the Lakers.

He makes his offseason home in Miami? Wow. Whoopty doo, kids! How many days do you think he spends there every year? Probably four weeks at the most. Where is he now? LA. Miami is the farthest possible thing from home that Lamar Odom has, so whether he signs with the Heat or not, the "Come home, Lamar" crap needs to stop. It's just stupid.

Edit: Before anyone flips out at me, I'd like to say that this isn't directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*

^ fire up buddy.

Who really cares? Heat fans love Lamar and we had a great year together. He signed that contract wanting to be in Miami.

His career actually took off with us - if we say its home, why does that effect you? Its all a ploy to get him down here anyway.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Where is he now?


....Vegas :champagne:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm sorry, but all this "Come home, Lamar" stuff is retarded. Miami is not his home.
> 
> He grew up in Queens, went to school in Rhode Island, played multiple seasons for the Clippers, played one season for the Heat and has played 5 seasons for the Lakers.
> 
> He makes his offseason home in Miami? Wow. Whoopty doo, kids! How many days do you think he spends there every year? Probably four weeks at the most. Where is he now? LA. Miami is the farthest possible thing from home that Lamar Odom has, so whether he signs with the Heat or not, the "Come home, Lamar" crap needs to stop. It's just stupid.
> 
> Edit: Before anyone flips out at me, I'd like to say that this isn't directed at anyone in particular.


People in Miami love him and consider him a Heatian still. Maybe that's why this is such a tough decision, so I wouldn't say it's stupid.


----------



## myst

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm sorry, but all this "Come home, Lamar" stuff is retarded. Miami is not his home.
> 
> He grew up in Queens, went to school in Rhode Island, played multiple seasons for the Clippers, played one season for the Heat and has played 5 seasons for the Lakers.
> 
> He makes his offseason home in Miami? Wow. Whoopty doo, kids! How many days do you think he spends there every year? Probably four weeks at the most. Where is he now? LA. Miami is the farthest possible thing from home that Lamar Odom has, so whether he signs with the Heat or not, the "Come home, Lamar" crap needs to stop. It's just stupid.
> 
> Edit: Before anyone flips out at me, I'd like to say that this isn't directed at anyone in particular.


:serious:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm sorry, but all this "Come home, Lamar" stuff is retarded. Miami is not his home.
> 
> He grew up in Queens, went to school in Rhode Island, played multiple seasons for the Clippers, played one season for the Heat and has played 5 seasons for the Lakers.
> 
> He makes his offseason home in Miami? Wow. Whoopty doo, kids! How many days do you think he spends there every year? Probably four weeks at the most. Where is he now? LA. Miami is the farthest possible thing from home that Lamar Odom has, so whether he signs with the Heat or not, the "Come home, Lamar" crap needs to stop. It's just stupid.
> 
> Edit: Before anyone flips out at me, I'd like to say that this isn't directed at anyone in particular.


And guys like Caron Butler had their best days elsewhere, but I think any Miami Heat fan consider his rightful place to be in Miami. When Zo to New Jersey, think any Heat fan ever considered him anything other than a Heatian?

Hate to tell you, but the Lakers, Celtics, and Spurs aren't the only organizations in the league who develop a family atmosphere and develop a long term relationship with their players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

I guess Wade wasnt lying

*Heat's Pat Riley To Meet With Lamar Odom*


> LOS ANGELES, CA: Lamar Odom is scheduled to meet with Miami Heat President Pat Riley and Dwyane Wade on Monday about signing a contract with the Heat.
> 
> Talks have resumed with Odom and the Lakers, but they remain pessimistic that Odom will return.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Ooooooh.

Use your powers of persuasion Riles!

Lol at article being dated May 27 though :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

That was my bad. I forgot to delete that. May 27 is the date that the pic in that article was taken


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Wow, that's awesome. I didn't know Dwyane was that serious about that. I really hope this comes through, and soon. At first it seemed like such a low risk, high reward scenario, but now I;m emotionally invested. We've got our two franchise men doing their best.



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm sorry, but all this "Come home, Lamar" stuff is retarded. Miami is not his home...


Im pretty sure that its meant figuratively. It is widely accepted that Lamar had his best individual season here, and its being said as in "Lamar should come back to what should be his home," especially considering the brotherly atmosphere that all of the players cite when discussing that season. Ya dig?


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

*THE SAGA CONTINUES...*

So now, a guy who goes by the moniker "moldy_hobo" who is a self-proclaimed legendary source has claimed on the heat.com board that Lamar Odom will sign with the Heat today (7/28):



> Hello Heat fans, I am Moldy Hobo...the legendary inside source from the Orlando Magic forums. I released info on the Brandon Bass and Marcin Gortat signing before ESPN or any other news outlet. I just wanted to inform you that my inside source told me that the Heat will sign Lamar Odom tomorrow.



Link

Apparently he broke both the Bass signing and Gortat matching before they happened, even calling the day of the latter. There was even an article about him on a Dallas website before Gortat was matched, calling his second prediction BS. He's worshiped at the magic.com boards, this could be legit. 

I'm not going to get too excited. Let's just wait and see I guess. He has a day to be right.


----------



## Kidd

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

It would be nice if the Heat landed Odom and they'd be more fun to watch - that's for sure. But he's not going to put them over the top...


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Jace said:


> *THE SAGA CONTINUES...*
> 
> So now, a guy who goes by the moniker "moldy_hobo" who is a self-proclaimed legendary source has claimed on the heat.com board that Lamar Odom will sign with the Heat today (7/28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Apparently he broke both the Bass signing and Gortat matching before they happened, even calling the day of the latter. There was even an article about him on a Dallas website before Gortat was matched, calling his second prediction BS. He's worshiped at the magic.com boards, this could be legit.
> 
> I'm not going to get too excited. Let's just wait and see I guess. He has a day to be right.


Man, I remember the days when I used to be legendary..........:champagne:

Hopefully this guy is legit and LO is a Heatian again!


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Smithian said:


> And guys like Caron Butler had their best days elsewhere, but I think any Miami Heat fan consider his rightful place to be in Miami. When Zo to New Jersey, think any Heat fan ever considered him anything other than a Heatian?
> 
> Hate to tell you, but the Lakers, Celtics, and Spurs aren't the only organizations in the league who develop a family atmosphere and develop a long term relationship with their players.


Alonzo Mourning spent many years with the Heat.

Caron Butler was drafted by the Heat and played multiple seasons there.

Lamar Odom spent like 9months in Miami.

These inside sources are ridiculous. Other inside sources on the LA side are saying that Odom said "thanks, but no thanks" to Riley and Wade, and that he'll sign a contract with the Lakers within the next few days. LOL, this whole thing is so dumb.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Eastern Conference Insiders > Western Conference/Laker Fan Boy Insiders


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Smithian said:


> Eastern Conference Insiders > Western Conference/Laker Fan Boy Insiders


Because you say so?


----------



## sknydave

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

How can anyone say Moldy Hobo is not a legitimate source?


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Well, LA sources may be claiming these things (which have been claimed for weeks, now, with nothing coming to light), but all national reports of late have indicated an advantage for the Heat.



DQ for 3 said:


> Man, I remember the days when I used to be legendary..........:champagne:
> 
> Hopefully this guy is legit and LO is a Heatian again!


You're still a legend in my heart.

NH


----------



## -33-

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Alonzo Mourning spent many years with the Heat.
> 
> Caron Butler was drafted by the Heat and played multiple seasons there.
> 
> Lamar Odom spent like 9months in Miami.
> 
> These inside sources are ridiculous. Other inside sources on the LA side are saying that Odom said "thanks, but no thanks" to Riley and Wade, and that he'll sign a contract with the Lakers within the next few days. LOL, this whole thing is so dumb.


Caron Butler played 2 seasons in Miami.

Odom and Riley have the most important connection. He's wanted him in Miami since draft night when Odom headed to the Clippers, he tried to move PJ Brown and a package to get him. Odom and Riley have always had a good relationship, and that's what brought him to Miami originally. Now you have Wade and Haslem who both have a good relationship with Lamar, and Lamar's interest in Miami makes this place appealing.


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Another post from DWade's twitter:












> http://twitpic.com/bx8ft the beginning..look who's jersey is waitn for them in mia(no 7)about 4 hours ago


----------



## Basel

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Stop trying to take Lamar Odom away from Los Angeles, dammit.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Because you say so?


Yes.



DQ for 3 said:


> Caron Butler played 2 seasons in Miami.
> 
> Odom and Riley have the most important connection. He's wanted him in Miami since draft night when Odom headed to the Clippers, he tried to move PJ Brown and a package to get him. Odom and Riley have always had a good relationship, and that's what brought him to Miami originally. Now you have Wade and Haslem who both have a good relationship with Lamar, and Lamar's interest in Miami makes this place appealing.


Boom. Take that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Lamar needs to make a f'n choice!

The Heat can only offer the full MLE and Buss isnt going to budge.

He gets to choose between LA and Miami, yet hes acting like hes being forced to Minnesota.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



DQ for 3 said:


> Another post from DWade's twitter:


That pic hasnt worked for me all day. What exactly is it? And if anyone can see it, can you please upload it somewhere else and post it here.


----------



## Adam

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Wade3 said:


> That pic hasnt worked for me all day. What exactly is it? And if anyone can see it, can you please upload it somewhere else and post it here.


I gotcha buddy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

:laugh: this whole thing has become funny to me. It's funny to watch everyone bug out. i gave up bout a week and a half into it. I think it's simple, if he the Lakers give him the 4th year(guaranteed) he goes to LA , if not he comes here to Miami with the guaranteed 5 years and an opt out after 2 or 3. Not much to it. 

and :laugh: at Damian Necronamous gettin all hot and bothered earlier up there..tell em why u mad, DN!


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Clearly he is feeling LO slipping through his fingers.


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

LOL @ Wade taking a picture of his screen. 

L337 sk1llz.


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Just to keep the rumor mill moving...



> I'm not sure how concrete this is but I heard it right from his mouth. I was just at AAA talking to a Heat employee and he said that they were told that this will be done on or before Thursday of this week and for the ticket sales people to brace for all the potential calls for new season ticket prospects after the deal is done.
> 
> I hope it's true because this situation really needs to come to a resolution.


From another message board...


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

By the time Odom signs somewhere, Beasley will be announcing his retirement.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

I'm sorry, but there's just no way that Odom has already decided to sign with the Heat. *Their offer has been the same all along.* If he had decided to take it, he would have done so already. Know what I mean? Obviously, he's still thinking it over, so anyone saying right now that he will sign with the Heat/Lakers in a few days is just speculating. In regards to the Heat, there is nothing more for him to think over.

The Lakers have since reduced their offer, so that seems to be what is holding stuff up. I suspect that Odom has given the Lakers a 24hr or 48hr ultimatum and said either "Give me the old offer" or "Give me a better offer" or he's gone. If that wasn't the case, he would have announced that he's going to Miami already. There's nothing else that could possibly be discussed.

Considering that no one knows what Buss is going to offer him, this thing is far from a done deal on either side. Since he has taken this long, it's pretty obvious that if he does get the offer he's looking for from the Lakers, he will re-sign. No one knows what will happen when the clock really starts ticking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



DQ for 3 said:


> Caron Butler played 2 seasons in Miami.
> 
> Odom and Riley have the most important connection. He's wanted him in Miami since draft night when Odom headed to the Clippers, he tried to move PJ Brown and a package to get him. Odom and Riley have always had a good relationship, and that's what brought him to Miami originally. Now you have Wade and Haslem who both have a good relationship with Lamar, and Lamar's interest in Miami makes this place appealing.


Riley wanted Odom since draft night and Odom played one season there...so it's his home?

All I'm saying is that Miami is not his home. There's no point in arguing that fact. It's just true, lol. Miami is the farthest thing from home for Odom.

Whether or not you consider him a "Heatian" because he played 90-odd games for Miami, no one else around the NBA does.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Rather Unique said:


> and :laugh: at Damian Necronamous gettin all hot and bothered earlier up there..tell em why u mad, DN!


God damnit I will! I'm about to go down to LA and look for Jerry Buss so I can punch him in the face myself! This whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Home is where your heart is, DN


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Side note - Wade says that they have a number 7 jersey waiting for LO...what does Jermaine think about that? :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



MB30 said:


> Side note - Wade says that they have a number 7 jersey waiting for LO...what does Jermaine think about that? :laugh:


Give Lamar #24.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Riley wanted Odom since draft night and Odom played one season there...so it's his home?
> 
> All I'm saying is that Miami is not his home. There's no point in arguing that fact. It's just true, lol. Miami is the farthest thing from home for Odom.
> 
> Whether or not you consider him a "Heatian" because he played 90-odd games for Miami, no one else around the NBA does.


Jesus christ man, you will argue about the smallest detail.

How about instead of saying "home", we say that Lamar wants to be here. He enjoyed his time here. He likes visiting here. He likes our staff/organization. or he likes playing with Wade.

Can you argue any of that? 

So instead of making a huge fit over the word "home", please debate any of the above statements.


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Seriously. How ridiculous.

You're really going to come on another team's message board and argue for *DAYS* such an inane, unimportant detail?


----------



## Luke

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Basel said:


> Stop trying to take Lamar Odom away from Los Angeles, dammit.


Can't believe i'm saying this, but i'm with Basel on this one.:wtf:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Nahhhh - come back to Miami Lamar, would be way cooler


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Lakers' Insider #43243:



> \Sources from the Lakers' organization have informed that Lamar Odom and his agent, Jeff Schwartz, will be meeting with Lakers' owner Jerry Buss on Wednesday morning. The issue at hand will be whether Dr. Buss has agreed to either a) add a 4th guaranteed year to the current offer, or b) revive the original offer of 3 years, $30 million guaranteed. I am being told that if Buss agrees to either of these 2 things, Odom will sign the contract there and then. If not, negotations may be further prolonged until an agreement is reached. Stay tuned tomorrow for updates.


LINK


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Hah, if true, its still not really news. We know Odom wants LA. We know if they go back to the original offer or add a year he's there. 

"negotiations may be further prolonged until an agreement is reached." 

Brilliant journalism.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

****ing hell. All these damn people with their insiders.

I know its a huge decision for him but damn, this is getting out of hand, if it hasnt already


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

On another board this has been called total B.S., even by Lakers fans.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Every day I wake up expecting to see news, every day im dissapointed.

Hurry the **** up Lamar


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Each day is newsier than the next.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Whats the news today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



MB30 said:


> Whats the news today?


Well the last report yesterday had him leaning towards the Lakers so the next report will probably have him leaning towards joining the Heat


----------



## Smithian

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Wade3 said:


> Well the last report yesterday had him leaning towards the Lakers so the next report will probably have him leaning towards joining the Heat


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



DQ for 3 said:


> Jesus christ man, you will argue about the smallest detail.
> 
> How about instead of saying "home", we say that Lamar wants to be here. He enjoyed his time here. He likes visiting here. He likes our staff/organization. or he likes playing with Wade.
> 
> Can you argue any of that?
> 
> So instead of making a huge fit over the word "home", please debate any of the above statements.


Lamar I'm pretty sure would rather be with the Lakers... as if he didn't he would've signed with Miami already as their offer isn't going to change at all.

This is more about him being disappointed that the Lakers won't increase their offer I believe.


----------



## Vivaldi

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Is it really that he wants to be with the Lakers or that he doesn't want to give up the extra cash? How do you know that if the offers were equal he wouldn't pick us instead of you?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Eternal said:


> Lamar I'm pretty sure would rather be with the Lakers... as if he didn't he would've signed with Miami already as their offer isn't going to change at all.
> 
> This is more about him being disappointed that the Lakers won't increase their offer I believe.


The last time the Lakers ****ed up and tried to hardball a guy...it worked out pretty well for us.










This will be over soon, and Lamar will be in Miami.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



DQ for 3 said:


> The last time the Lakers ****ed up and tried to hardball a guy...it worked out pretty well for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be over soon, and Lamar will be in Miami.












Worked out for us too! via Kwame Brown!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Wish SD could work his magic on this one - i want inside info!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Seriously, Lamar, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!!*



Cris said:


> Worked out for us too! via Kwame Brown!


Took a few more trades and one big Grizzly gift to get there, though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



MB30 said:


> Wish SD could work his magic on this one - i want inside info!


Shaq_Diesel? Is now who again?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

SD is DQ for 3 now 

Hard to keep up sometimes huh?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

I think Lamar j really wants to be back In LA. His first mistake was saying during the season he'd be willing to take a paycut to stay in LA..As a business man, you NEVER say something like that. Now look at the way LAs playing him. They're in control, he should have more leverage


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



Jace said:


> Shaq_Diesel? Is now who again?


Caron_Butler
Shaq_Diesel
DQ for 3

I've been through some times here...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

From Bucher's twitter


> Relief! LO will make his decision in next 48 hours, source says. Wants to stay in LA, Lakers making it hard.


How many times have we heard about his decision coming in a few days?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## UD40

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Beat me too it.

This is getting plain stupid.


----------



## UD40

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

I mean, I love LO, but just sign with the Lakers! How obvious is it that you want to be there over Miami? He's only keeping us around in discussions to get LA to ante up...and they aren't. We need to start Boozer talks right now, get ready to move on after LO picks LA.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



B-Easy said:


> I mean, I love LO, but just sign with the Lakers! How obvious is it that you want to be there over Miami? He's only keeping us around in discussions to get LA to ante up...and they aren't. We need to start Boozer talks right now, get ready to move on after LO picks LA.


B-Easy is right. Whatever hope I had of landing Odom here died last week. On to Boozer.:whiteflag:


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



The '93 Heat said:


> I gotcha buddy


I dont get it. Dwyane is a Multi-Millionaire. Why the hell would he need Limewire?

also, does anyone remember Brian Grants jersey number? Because if its a 5, then it would be a straight flush in that pic (for anyone who knows poker.)


----------



## myst

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



IbizaXL said:


> I dont get it. Dwyane is a Multi-Millionaire. Why the hell would he need Limewire?
> 
> also, does anyone remember Brian Grants jersey number? Because if its a 5, then it would be a straight flush in that pic (for anyone who knows poker.)


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

ESPNEWS is reporting Odom is signing a 4 year/33 million deal with the Lakers


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

espnews eh? finally this crap is over. Wheres Boozer?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



> *Source: Odom, Lakers agree on deal*
> 
> By J.A. Adande and Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> 
> Lamar Odom will return to the Los Angeles Lakers, according to an NBA source.
> 
> Odom will sign a four-year contract, with the fourth year at the Lakers' option.
> 
> One source with knowledge of the talks told ESPN.com the four-year deal is worth $33 million if the Lakers exercise the final year of the contract.
> 
> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak declined comment. Odom's agent, Jeff Schwartz, did not return a message immediately.


link


----------



## sMaK

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Well, there goes that.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

On a positive note, it has also been reported that the Grizzlies could have traded for Boozer instead of Zach Randolph when they gave up Quentin Richardson. Looks like the Jazz are willing to let him go pretty cheap and for relatively nothing. If the Heat want him, there is no reason why he shouldn't be here by the start of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Odom was always a long shot.

Hope we move on to Boozer now.


----------



## -33-

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

After the past month, I don't believe anything until I see him smiling with the jersey in front of him at a press conference.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

Do we even want Boozer if the Grizz picked Zach ****ing Randolph over him?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*

For some reason, even though I wanted him, this news just doesn't affect me as badly as I thought it would.

I would like for us to sign a solid defensive role player at SF to help in the rotation over there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



PoetLaureate said:


> Do we even want Boozer if the Grizz picked Zach ****ing Randolph over him?


Well it is the Grizzlies front office you're talking about so yeah


----------



## Rather Unique

as sMaK once told me, "oh well" 

next up Booze cruise...


----------



## HB

With the moves that the Raptors and Wiz have made this offseason, the Heat are looking like the 6th or 7th best team in the East now, dont know if getting Booze puts you over those teams.


----------



## Adam

HB said:


> With the moves that the Raptors and Wiz have made this offseason, the Heat are looking like the 6th or 7th best team in the East now, dont know if getting Booze puts you over those teams.


The Raptors aren't making the playoffs. I'll do like Iceman and bet you my name change that Toronto is no way a top 8 team in the East.


----------



## Rather Unique

The '93 Heat said:


> The Raptors aren't making the playoffs. I'll do like Iceman and bet you my name change that Toronto is no way a top 8 team in the East.


:uhoh:


----------



## HB

:laugh: Thats the fourth best team in the East


----------



## Adam

HB said:


> :laugh: Thats the fourth best team in the East


They aren't even better than the Pacers.


----------



## Smithian

The '93 Heat said:


> The Raptors aren't making the playoffs. I'll do like Iceman and bet you my name change that Toronto is no way a top 8 team in the East.


Ah crap.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This should at least make Heat fans worried about Wade leaving happy. Players simply do not leave millions of dollars on the table to join other teams for less money. There is not a single team out there that can afford Wade and at the same time field a team that is going to be significantly better than Heat+Wade.


----------



## Smithian

PoetLaureate said:


> This should at least make Heat fans worried about Wade leaving happy. Players simply do not leave millions of dollars on the table to join other teams for less money. There is not a single team out there that can afford Wade *and at the same time field a team that is going to be significantly better than Heat+Wade.*


Underrated point of the whole situation.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: It was a beautiful day out today...oh, and Lamar is still screwing around...*



PoetLaureate said:


> Do we even want Boozer if the Grizz picked Zach ****ing Randolph over him?


That's just hard to believe.


----------



## sMaK

HB said:


> :laugh: Thats the fourth best team in the East


You really believe getting Hedo puts them from out of the playoffs to the fourth best team? Lets be real here. I think they are going to be a good team but last year they were not a very good team. Hedo is a good player but I just don't see him making THAT big of an impact. 

Gilbert Arenas and the Wiz are another story. They might be the fourth best team in the East right now but we all know how Mr. Wade owns that franchise every year.


----------



## sknydave

Not the outcome I was hoping for, but at least we know now.


----------



## ATLien

You guys don't need him. He was just using you.


----------



## UD40

^

Bingo.


----------



## IbizaXL

Toronto have a legit chance of making the playoffs, but no way in hell does it make them a top 5 team in the East.


----------



## Luke

Toronto's gotten quite a bit better, but Atlanta and Miami are still definatly better. Honestley, I don't even think that it's close.

But, in reguards to Odom :champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## HB

sMaK said:


> You really believe getting Hedo puts them from out of the playoffs to the fourth best team? Lets be real here. I think they are going to be a good team but last year they were not a very good team. Hedo is a good player but I just don't see him making THAT big of an impact.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas and the Wiz are another story. They might be the fourth best team in the East right now but we all know how Mr. Wade owns that franchise every year.


But they didnt just get Hedo, they added Bellinelli and a bunch of good bench players. They are an improved team. The Heat stood pat, so did those other bottom feeders.


----------



## UD40

HB, you're the man and all...but "bottom feeders"? A team that finished 5th in the East and took Atlanta to 7 games and also having a top-3 player in the NBA on the squad, doesn't make us a bottom feeder.

Far from it.


----------



## HB

Orlando
Boston
Cleveland
Wizards:wiz:
Atlanta
Toronto:canada:
Sixers

Arguably all better teams. One top 3 player doesnt make up for all the depth those other teams have over your team.

AND YES I'M THE MAN!!!! Lol:champagne:


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Heat's internal ability to improve is underrated and will probably surprise people next year when they are still glued to that 4th seed fight. Understandably so, since its not as sexy as signing a free agent or making a trade, but rookies tend to make significant jumps in their 2nd year and Miami had two very good ones last year. 

I like Toronto's squad on offense, but where is the defense going to come from?


----------



## UD40

Boston, Clevland and Orlando are gimmie's.

While they improved a great deal, talk to me when Gilbert proves he's 100% and when McGee can take major minutes and put up solid numbers on a night-to-night basis.

Atlanta has seem to remain the same, so they are up there as well.

I think you're highly overrating the Bellinelli trade. I like it for them, but you make it seem like he'll drop 20 per off the bench.

Idk what to think of Philly yet.

Calling any team with a player like Wade a "bottom feeder" is stupid IMO. Take out Shaq...are the Cavs "bottom feeders"? You're over looking that we were a 5th seed with a rookie running the show. Mario and Beasley (I know non-Heat fans find it hard to believe, but he isn't "bust" but he actually had a good second half of the season, but shhh, don't tell anyone,) can only improve.

If we get Tinsley, that adds depth at the point, and if we get Boozer then that gives us depth at many positions depending on where he would get placed by Spo.


----------



## IbizaXL

HB said:


> Orlando
> Boston
> Cleveland
> Wizards:wiz:
> Atlanta
> Toronto:canada:
> Sixers
> 
> Arguably all better teams. One top 3 player doesnt make up for all the depth those other teams have over your team.
> 
> AND YES I'M THE MAN!!!! Lol:champagne:


Sixers lost Andre Miller and who knows how much Brand's knees will hold up. theres too much uncertainty. I dont see how you can put them above Miami, who made a huge improvement last season and have no where to go but up despite not making any moves (yet).


----------



## PoetLaureate

Put it this way, teams like Toronto and Washington were a notch below Atlanta and Miami. They added Hedo and Arenas in an attempt to get to the same level as the Hawks/Heat. It is premature to automatically say they are better. The burden is on them to prove they are at that level, just because they win some paper battles in the offseason doesn't mean that it will translate to the court.


----------



## UD40

Just so you guys know, HB is a Nets fan I believe...we all know Heat posters and Net posters history...I may be willing to turn a blind eye if some of you guys want to attack him

:wahmbulance:


----------



## IbizaXL

B-Easy said:


> Just so you guys know, HB is a Nets fan I believe...we all know Heat posters and Net posters history...I may be willing to turn a blind eye if some of you guys want to attack him


its not that hes a Net's fan. He just has a tendency to talk out of his arse.


----------



## HB

Its not just about taking out Shaq, even without Shaq the Cavs had a stellar offseason cause they got guys that can play off Bron nicely. No more midgets in the back court, and some athletes off the bench, but anywhoo the Cavs are number one.

But the Raps didnt just add Bellinelli and Hedo, they also got a highly ranked rookie in Demar Derozan. Dont forget they traded for Reggie Evans and added Jarrett Jack, a solid back up point. Their bench is pretty decent.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Oh, and I forgot to mention that thinking Belinelli is going to do anything significant in Toronto is like Heat fans claiming Wright will be an impact player off the bench next season. The summer league wonder needs to prove himself before anyone can logically deem it an impactful transaction in Toronto's bid to make the playoffs.


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> Orlando
> Boston
> Cleveland
> Wizards:wiz:
> Atlanta
> Toronto:canada:
> Sixers
> 
> Arguably all better teams. One top 3 player doesnt make up for all the depth those other teams have over your team.
> 
> AND YES I'M THE MAN!!!! Lol:champagne:


C'mon, C'mon now HB, the Sixers are definitely NOT better than the Heat, we split the season series, and they just lost Dre Miller who was their vet floor general. We should be on par with Atlanta (I'll give them a slight edge). Jury ain't out on the Wiz as that team can go 42 different directions, but on paper they're better. 

And while i agree with you that Toronto shouldn't be slept on, remember guys, JO was hurt a bit when he played there, Bargnani was always lookin over his shoulder, Marion came in mid-season, coaching changes all played a factor. Add to it their additions this off-season (Hedo, Derozan, JJack [finally a backup PG], now Belinelli) they should be much better. But i wouldn't jump the gun and say they are clear cut 4th in the East, just yet.


----------



## UD40

Give it to him guys! Make him cry!

Anyway, HB, you have to take into account that Hedo might be a classic "contract player." The same story...they dumbout is the season/post season in their final year so they can break the bank. He's been pretty consistant over his career, so he may be an exception, but don't be surprised if he shows up to the T. Dot and goes back to the role player, and not the second threat to Bosh.


----------



## HB

B-Easy said:


> Just so you guys know, HB is a Nets fan I believe...we all know Heat posters and Net posters history...I may be willing to turn a blind eye if some of you guys want to attack him
> 
> :wahmbulance:


Nets are rebuilding, Carter is on a better team, times are good for HB! No hate for the Heat anymore :whiteflag:


----------



## myst

HB said:


> Orlando
> Boston
> Cleveland
> Wizards:wiz:
> Atlanta
> Toronto:canada:
> Sixers
> 
> Arguably all better teams. One top 3 player doesnt make up for all the depth those other teams have over your team.
> 
> AND YES I'M THE MAN!!!! Lol:champagne:


I'm too lazy to do the research right now, but every season an elite team falls, and a lower team makes a big improvement. It's pretty crazy how much the standings change from one season to the other. One big injury and one of those teams are missing the playoffs, and then there are trades, chemistry issues, coaches getting fired and a thousand other factors to consider. I guarantee those seven teams plus the Heat won't be the 8 teams making the playoffs. So to say those are better teams (especially the Wizards?? We have owned that team like no other) is kind of crazy to me. 

BTW, the Wizards have won 45, 41, 42 and 43 (04/05-07/08) wins with their team at full strength. The Heat won 43 games last season with one of the youngest teams in the league. I expect the Wizards to win about 37 games, and the Heat to win close to 46.


----------



## -33-

Just FYI: I just got unbanned from the Nets forum this week, dating back to the last Nets-Heat playoff series.


----------



## Cris

> RicBucher: For what it's worth: Pat Riley and Dwyane Wade never met w/Odom. Never even texted him. According to a source who would know.


don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Toronto really got better. They added Rasho, Jarrett Jack and Delfino which realy gives them depths and with Hedo in the starting line up, they are looking good. Also, DeRozan will be contributing. Raps will make the playoffs barring any injuries.


----------



## Smithian

I don't understand why people are acting like we aren't going to be competitive next year.

PG: Chalmers
SG: Wade
SF: Diawara(I'm calling it)
PF: Beasley
C: O'Neal
BE: Daequan Cook, James Jones, P-Bev, Magloire, Joel Anthony, Udonis Haslem, Chris Quinn

That isn't a bad team... Bunch of rookies going into their second season, a bunch of new veterans trying to get down the system, and most importantly a rookie head coach going into his second year.


----------



## Eternal

B-Easy said:


> HB, you're the man and all...but "bottom feeders"? A team that finished 5th in the East and took Atlanta to 7 games and also having a top-3 player in the NBA on the squad, doesn't make us a bottom feeder.
> 
> Far from it.


The Heat are a bottom feeder team. Of course I group all teams in the East besides Magic/Celtics/Cavs bottom feeders as none have a chance to beat those 3 teams when all are healthy. Every team not named the Magic/Celtics/Cavs are just going to be battling for the 4th/5th seed so they don't get knocked out of the first round.


----------



## Eternal

Smithian said:


> I don't understand why people are acting like we aren't going to be competitive next year.
> 
> PG: Chalmers
> SG: Wade
> SF: Diawara(I'm calling it)
> PF: Beasley
> C: O'Neal
> BE: Daequan Cook, James Jones, P-Bev, Magloire, Joel Anthony, Udonis Haslem, Chris Quinn
> 
> That isn't a bad team... Bunch of rookies going into their second season, a bunch of new veterans trying to get down the system, and most importantly a rookie head coach going into his second year.


It's because they really don't have a shot at beating the top 3 teams (if all are healthy). They'll be competitive playoff team wise, just not championship caliber.


----------



## Smithian

Um, you probably also think the Heat didn't have a chance at beating the Mavericks. When you have Dwyane Wade who can take over an entire series single handedly, a group of solid veterans(Haslem, Diawara, O'Neal, Magloire)and combine them with a bunch of explosive young players(Beasley, Chalmers, Cook), anything can happen. Also, if you look at us last year, we always battled the hell out of the Cavs and beat them once or twice, always battled the hell out of the Celtics and even took them to OT in their place on national TV without Wade, and I think we beat the Magic once or twice. We also came a couple missed shots from Quinn and company down the stretch from beating your beloved Lakers.

This team can compete with and beat anyone.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> Um, you probably also think the Heat didn't have a chance at beating the Mavericks. When you have Dwyane Wade who can take over an entire series single handedly, a group of solid veterans(Haslem, Diawara, O'Neal, Magloire)and combine them with a bunch of explosive young players(Beasley, Chalmers, Cook), anything can happen. Also, if you look at us last year, we always battled the hell out of the Cavs and beat them once or twice, always battled the hell out of the Celtics and even took them to OT in their place on national TV without Wade, and I think we beat the Magic once or twice. We also came a couple missed shots from Quinn and company down the stretch from beating your beloved Lakers.
> 
> This team can compete with and beat anyone.


We beat every team in the East at least once last season.


----------



## Luke

Smithian said:


> Um, you probably also think the Heat didn't have a chance at beating the Mavericks. When you have Dwyane Wade who can take over an entire series single handedly, a group of solid veterans(Haslem, Diawara, O'Neal, Magloire)and combine them with a bunch of explosive young players(Beasley, Chalmers, Cook), anything can happen. Also, if you look at us last year, we always battled the hell out of the Cavs and beat them once or twice, always battled the hell out of the Celtics and even took them to OT in their place on national TV without Wade, and I think we beat the Magic once or twice. We also came a couple missed shots from Quinn and company down the stretch from beating your beloved Lakers.
> 
> This team can compete with and beat anyone.


Are you really using regular season wins to gauge how your team will do in the playoffs? C'mon now.


----------



## Jace

Smithian, will it really take another season and stretch of starting to realize Diawarra is near-Chris Quinn bad?



HB said:


> But they didnt just get Hedo, they added Bellinelli and a bunch of good bench players. They are an improved team. The Heat stood pat, so did those other bottom feeders.


Awesome they got a guy who couldn't crack a lottery team's rotation.


----------



## Rather Unique

Eternal said:


> The Heat are a bottom feeder team. Of course I group all teams in the East besides Magic/Celtics/Cavs bottom feeders as none have a chance to beat those 3 teams when all are healthy. Every team not named the Magic/Celtics/Cavs are just going to be battling for the 4th/5th seed so they don't get knocked out of the first round.


That's pretty silly, so by this measure the entire Western Conference minus the Lakers were bottom feeders last year? Everybody thought the only champ contender was L.A. Not until the playoff run did people start jumpin on the Nuggets nuts/bandwagon.


----------



## ATLien

I completely forgot about Washington. Damn, the East is going to be fun to watch next season. I think Washington/Atlanta/Miami will battle it out for #4 and 1-3 stay the same (except maybe in a different order). #s 5-7 will probably suck LOL


----------



## -33-

Eternal said:


> It's because they really don't have a shot at beating the top 3 teams (if all are healthy). They'll be competitive playoff team wise, just not championship caliber.


So realistically, you see 6 championship caliber teams, and 24 bottom-feeders?


----------



## Smithian

VanillaPrice said:


> Are you really using regular season wins to gauge how your team will do in the playoffs? C'mon now.


You need to go back and watch the highlights of those Cav-Heat games. Every time Wade and LeBron have laced them up in the NBA against eachother, it is a playoff, Game 7 type atmosphere. Crazy crowds, huge plays, and nothing but intensity with both stars going all out and players on both teams on the floor for loose balls and in general just going crazy. Not quite as intense when we play Magic and Celtic, but with the Magic you have th ein-state rivalry and the one game I saw with us against the Celtics, we were down D-Wade and we forced them into OT on their own court in a game that mattered in the standing as a division clincher

Above all, do you think this is a team that can't perform in the playoffs? Wade and Haslem are as gristled playoff vets as you'll find in the NBA and the rest of thise team is either veterans who have been through their own playoff battles or young guys who just went through a 7 game series.


----------



## Sliccat

Jace said:


> Smithian, will it really take another season and stretch of starting to realize Diawarra is near-Chris Quinn bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome they got a guy who couldn't crack a lottery team's rotation.


To be fair, that lottery team was the most SG-heavy roster in the league, and he did crack the rotation.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Smithian, will it really take another season and stretch of starting to realize Diawarra is near-Chris Quinn bad?


Chris Quinn... The player who on a near minimum salary lead the NBA is A/TO ratio before finishing fourth overall along with being a good sharp shooter for us who was a great off the court attitude.

It's called role players. Diawara is a good defender, brings some intensity, and will bang on the boards every once awhile. The fact he is an above average spot up shooter is a major plus. Didn't we even start him at PF down the stretch a couple times?


----------



## -33-

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-odom-s080109,0,7293052.story



> In an emotional, candid and introspective radio interview Friday, Los Angeles Lakers forward Lamar Odom revealed that he, indeed, stood on the verge of returning to South Florida as a free agent this week and insisted that he never attempted to use the Miami Heat as leverage.
> 
> *"I was really close," Odom told ESPN-760 host Evan Cohen. "I weighed and I balanced every option. I did it 50 times, 60 times"*
> 
> While Odom eventually agreed to a four-year, $33 million contract with the Lakers, he said his contact with Heat President Pat Riley and Heat guard Dwyane Wade and his affection for Heat owner Micky Arison transcended the fact that the Heat could offer no more than $34 million over five seasons.
> 
> *"It was a tough decision," he told the West Palm Beach station. "It was hard. Pat, Micky and Dwyane, I love those guys. Micky is an incredible owner. Of course, D-Wade is my friend. Pat? I don't know what Pat is to me; he's a little bit more special to me than just a coach. I look up to him tremendously.
> 
> "It was hard."
> *
> Because of the relationship he built with the Heat during his lone season with the franchise, in 2003-04, he said his discussions about leaving the defending NBA champions were heartfelt. *He, in fact, took umbrage with the notion he was using the Heat.
> 
> "That's wrong," he said. "I understand how negotiations work. But because Pat and Micky were so good to me, I wouldn't have done that. It's just something that my loyalty runs too deep. Those guys took care of me and they showed me a lot and that's just something I wouldn't do. Those guys were great to me and that's something we let each other know wasn't happening really early."*
> 
> That, Odom said, made it difficult for him to inform Riley and Wade of his Thursday decision.
> 
> "It was tough," he said. "I sent them a text and let them know how appreciative I was, and I'll probably get to speak to them face to face when I get down to Miami at the end of the month and I get set in my home and just relax and take some time out and reflect."
> 
> Early in his free-agent deliberations, Odom said it almost became a case of not wanting to let down Riley or Wade.
> 
> "I almost had to maybe not answer the call right away or not see those guys right away, because it was going to detour my thinking a little bit, because I was going to think a little more with my emotions, because of the love that I have for them as people."
> 
> Ultimately, Odom said it came down to playing for a defending champion, as well as keeping his children in a stable environment in Los Angeles.
> 
> "This was a situation, at the end of the day, I couldn't leave. My team has gotten better. We just won a championship," he said.
> 
> "I'm 30 years old. I'm probably going through like this athletic mid-life crisis anyway, almost old in the NBA. And I thought, I know, that right now L.A. is the place for me to be."
> 
> Yet, in the next breath, still maintaining a home in Pinecrest, he said, *"Miami is always home for me. I was always attached to Miami."*
> 
> Odom said he was tempted by what the Heat could achieve behind Wade and 2008 first-round pick Michael Beasley.
> *
> "Of course I know how good Dwyane Wade is, and I know how good Beasley's going to be," he said. "Of course you got Jermaine O'Neal. But, right now, basketball-wise, it was just hard."
> *
> Odom said the decision was so difficult that if he already was with the Heat and was coming off a championship, he similarly would have rebuffed Lakers overtures.
> 
> "The only reason I did it is because this is where I just won a championship and this has been my home," he said. "Just like Miami is my home, L.A. was also my home. If it was the other way around, it would be the same thing.
> *
> "If I just had a great year with the Heat and I was living in Miami for the last four years and if Phil Jackson was coming to see me and if Kobe Bryant was Twittering and tweeting and letting everybody know how badly he wanted it, I would have had to say, 'Sorry, I'm staying with Pat and D-Wade.'
> 
> "But it was just the opposite. I've been living in L.A. now and I'm comfortable as a professional here and it just wasn't time to make that move."*


----------



## Smithian

Comeon Odom, take that Lakers contract and tear it up...


----------



## IbizaXL

Basically what i had said all along--Odom said in the interview. We all knew this. He made the logical choice for himself and his family. Im happy for him. He's in a great situation in Los Angeles.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Smithian said:


> Um, you probably also think the Heat didn't have a chance at beating the Mavericks. When you have Dwyane Wade who can take over an entire series single handedly, a group of solid veterans(Haslem, Diawara, O'Neal, Magloire)and combine them with a bunch of explosive young players(Beasley, Chalmers, Cook), anything can happen. Also, if you look at us last year, we always battled the hell out of the Cavs and beat them once or twice, always battled the hell out of the Celtics and even took them to OT in their place on national TV without Wade, and I think we beat the Magic once or twice. We also came a couple missed shots from Quinn and company down the stretch from beating your beloved Lakers.
> 
> This team can compete with and beat anyone.


That's just not true. You certainly can't compete with and beat anyone in a seven-game series. You're fooling yourself. The Heat now are no better than the Lakers were in the two seasons prior to trading for Gasol. Unless you add a player like Carlos Boozer, you will lose in the first round. It's as simple as that.

You can talk all you want about being competitive, but this Miami team isn't getting out of the first round without some more help. The only way that changes is if we witness a Durant-esque improvement from Beasley in his second year.


----------



## -33-

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's just not true. You certainly can't compete with and beat anyone in a seven-game series. You're fooling yourself. The Heat now are no better than the Lakers were in the two seasons prior to trading for Gasol. Unless you add a player like Carlos Boozer, you will lose in the first round. It's as simple as that.
> 
> You can talk all you want about being competitive, but this Miami team isn't getting out of the first round without some more help. The only way that changes is if we witness a Durant-esque improvement from Beasley in his second year.


If you read anything about our current team in this forum, or through Miami media outlets, and any interviews with our players, coaches, and/or organization, you would know that our internal improvement is our offseason (before this saga with Odom and unexpected play with Boozer/Iverson).

The biggest jump in improvement is usually seen between years one and two. Beasley and Chalmers both played great as rookies, and should be even better with a year under their belts.

Daequan has supposively expanded his game to more than a spot-up shooter. He enters his 3rd year.

Jermaine O'Neal was never healthy last year with Miami, and although I understand he is past his prime and may never be 100% again, his work with Tim Grover this summer could do wonders for his career (if you assess the work Grover has done with other players).

Wade is Wade. You can't imagine him to improve from last year, but he won't have those tired legs from the Olympics, and hopefully he's improved on his weaknesses (on the ball defense) this summer, like he has in previous summers (started with no jumpshot, now he's a legit threat from 3)

And really what have we lost? Jamario Moon? We have plenty of guys to fill his shoes.

I wholeheartedly believe that we could stand pat, and be a better team than last year. The objective part comes with how you measure that - more wins? get past the 1st round? better road team? better against the top-tier teams?


----------



## Jace

I agree. I was just thinking we could be a surprise team two years in a row with the same roster, lol.


----------



## Smithian

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's just not true. You certainly can't compete with and beat anyone in a seven-game series.


I bet you said the same thing before we played the Nets in 2006. I bet you said the same thing before the Eastern Conference Finals in 2006. I bet you said that before the NBA Finals in 2006. I bet you said that when we were down 2-0 against the Mavs. When you have Dwyane Wade and a bunch of veterans... Anything can happen.



Damian Necronamous said:


> The Heat now are no better than the Lakers were in the two seasons prior to trading for Gasol.


No way! No way at all. Chalmers was better game one last year than Smush Parker was for you all at PG. I won't get in the Wade/Bryant argument again. Those Lakers had an advantage of Odom at SF, but we have either a great veteran role player in Haslem at PF or a young guy in Beasley, either of who are much better than the combo of Brian Cook, Radmonovic, and Turiaf you all used. At center, Jermaine O'Neal with minutes from Joel Anthony and Jamaal Magloire is much better than your combo of Kwame Brown and Bynum(aside from a small stretch)dreamed of being. Then you look at the bench, we have young explosive guys like Daequan Cook and veterans like James Jones, Jamaal Magloire, and Chris Quinn. You all had, I think, Mo Evans, Sasha Vujacic, and like Shammond Williams.

Yes, Phil Jackson is better than Erik Spoesltra, but I think the fact that we have a *massive* advantage in team chemisty more than makes up for the coaching difference. This whole team likes eachother, everyone is legitimately happy to be part of the Miami Heat, no one is screaming and crying to be traded, and there is a legitimate belief from Micky Arison through Pat Riley and all the way to the end of the bench that we're all in this together and believe we can do something. Our star player, Wade, is beloved by the whole team and isn't complaining about his teammates.



Damian Necronamous said:


> Unless you add a player like Carlos Boozer, you will lose in the first round. It's as simple as that.


Complete BS opinion. We have the entire team coming back(Moon was injured)from a Game 7 playoff series against the Hawks. Jermaine O'Neal was hurt that series, as well, so he is like an addition. Also, the Hawks were a terrible matchup for this team. Considering I think we're going to end up with a 4th or 5th seed, we can beat the Bulls, we can beat the Wizards, we can beat the Bucks, we can beat the Raptors, we can beat anyone else who will end up in that spot. Also, we have yet to even added a free agent!



Damian Necronamous said:


> You can talk all you want about being competitive, but this Miami team isn't getting out of the first round without some more help. The only way that changes is if we witness a Durant-esque improvement from Beasley in his second year.


Considering we have the best GM in the NBA(Don't bring up Gasol or Garnett trades, those GMs were handed a gift.), I'm not concerned about this team. I know they'll be competitive.


----------

